# Your favorite type of circular knitting needle?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I've been unsuccessful in finding a 16" circular knitting needle locally and will probably have to order online.

Do you have a favorite brand? What about the cable part; do you like nylon or steel? Is there any other type?

I'd sure appreciate your comments. 

thanks, stef


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought a set of Denise needles. http://www.knitdenise.com/pages/about-the-kit I have just about any size I need and any length. The cables don't twist and bunch. Yarn slides smoothly on them, even normally "sticky" yarns, but slippery ones don't slide off uncontrollably either.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

knitpicks harmony wood. Hands down, my favorite of all time.
Smooth, sharp, yarn glides (no matter what kind) and doesn't fall off!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Addi Turbo's a good but slick, they are also very expensive. I also like the Prym circular needles. I think they are stainless steel and the connections are good. These are also about 1/3 the price of Addi's


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm with Mamaj here. Knit Picks Harmony. 
I have a couple Addi Turbos, those are great for something with miles and miles of stockinette. Like March said, slick.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Just had to come add this -
Last night I pulled out my #10 harmony tips and attached a cable and cast on for a baby blanket. 
Well, one of those tips had a slight imperfection on it, where the colored woods came together. It was grabbing my yarn. 
I emailed knitpicks this morning, and within an hour they emailed me back, telling me they are sending me replacements and I should just 'throw away' the others.  :huh:
Not sure I can 'throw away' such a gorgeous needle. Most likely I will stash it back somewhere. lol!

Anyway - just wanted to say that they have awesome customer service!
and, now they have my loyalty as well.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> Just had to come add this -
> Last night I pulled out my #10 harmony tips and attached a cable and cast on for a baby blanket.
> Well, one of those tips had a slight imperfection on it, where the colored woods came together. It was grabbing my yarn.
> I emailed knitpicks this morning, and within an hour they emailed me back, telling me they are sending me replacements and I should just 'throw away' the others.  :huh:
> ...


Thanks for the tip on Knitpicks.

I see they have loads of tutorials. 

stef


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I also have to put in a vote for the KnitPicks Harmony needles. I loooooove them! I splurged and bought a set of the interchangeable ones using my Christmas money. They are easy to put together, the join is smooth and the needle points are "just right!" I also have the 40 in cable which is perfect for majic loop. Customer service is awesome!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Addis by far, though I have never tried the Harmony.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

yankeeterrier said:


> *Addis* by far, though I have never tried the Harmony.


I see them for sale on Amazon, but not Knitpicks?

Where do you buy them?


stef


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Where do you buy what, Addies or Knitpicks? Addies I get at whatever yarn store sells them, Knitpicks Harmony would be found only on their website http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Where do you buy what, Addies or Knitpicks? Addies I get at whatever yarn store sells them, Knitpicks Harmony would be found only on their website http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm


I meant the Addi needles. I couldn't find them for sale on the Knitpick website.

stef


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope you won't find them there. I did a Google search for Addi Turbos and here is what I got http://tinyurl.com/3xecsfw


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

I have a couple of addi's and love them. I don't seem to like plastic needles very well so I decided not to order the denise knitting needles. I did order a couple of the harmony knit picks and love them also. lol
So for the price I will be sticking with the harmony needles. :goodjob:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

My preference is Signature Needle Arts needles (circular and DPN's) but I would advise you not to consider Lantern Moon circular needles. I purchased a set and found the needles separated from the cable and when I returned them, I learned this is a fairly common thing.


----------

